# Attitude/Choice Seeds Astounded tcbud!



## tcbud (Dec 4, 2015)

In my mailbox a few days ago, we find we have a package. Upon collecting it we note it has gone through customs. We open it to find three packages of seeds to replace what we ordered last spring from Choice Seeds! They are also known as The Attitude. I wrote them after I put our grow to bed. I had heard that they did not even respond to emails that mentioned even germing seeds. But I thought they should know how badly their germ rate was and that what I saw was some very unstable strains. I had so many different phenos from the same seed packs I was amazed. They did not reply to my email as I did not expect them to.

They just sent seeds!

I would recommend Choice Seeds/Attitude to any grower here.

Happy Holidaze!


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 4, 2015)

tcbud said:


> In my mailbox a few days ago, we find we have a package. Upon collecting it we note it has gone through customs. We open it to find three packages of seeds to replace what we ordered last spring from Choice Seeds! They are also known as The Attitude. I wrote them after I put our grow to bed. I had heard that they did not even respond to emails that mentioned even germing seeds. But I thought they should know how badly their germ rate was and that what I saw was some very unstable strains. I had so many different phenos from the same seed packs I was amazed. They did not reply to my email as I did not expect them to.
> 
> They just sent seeds!
> 
> ...


 

congrats on your package......... seems Attitude may be getting they're act together again.


----------



## yarddog (Dec 4, 2015)

Reputation is easy to lose, and very hard to gain back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2015)

I know thats right,,I was such a *****. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice TC, glad they made good, they should.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 5, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> I know thats right,,I was such a *****. LOL


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:  Weedhopper, you crack me up.  Thanks for helping me start my day with a laugh.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 5, 2015)

Glad to hear TC


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2015)

Glad I could make you laugh THG,,,,but I was a bad bad boy,,,and needed spankings alot.:smoke1:


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 7, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> I know thats right,,I was such a *****. LOL




x2 here


----------

